# Beethoven - String Quartet No. 12, Op. 127 ("late quartets")



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

How do you rate this piece?

Performers: Talich Quartet 
Year of recording: 1977


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I voted excellent 
Takács Quartet -Belcea Quartet -Smetana Quartet are amongst my favourites .


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Probably the most underrated of the late (or all) Beethoven quartets. It's not as heroic or passionate as some others but as subtle and beautiful.


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

My favorite of the late quartets, an intensely beautiful work. I adore every note of it.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Very good, bordering on excellent. I'm reserving excellent for the just over 100 'best' (my favourite) works.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

All of Beethoven's late string quartets are excellent.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Outstanding, one of the greatest pieces of chamber music ever created in my humble opinion. Yet, I still prefer all the other Beethoven late quartets over it, including Op. 135. The slow movement is by far the most sublime in this work of genius in my view. A 9.0 out of 10 in terms of how much I enjoy it.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

The finale is a very slight "letdown" although fitting for an overall more lyrical piece. I love the first movement but it is also short and not quite as impressive as some other late Beethoven. But the two middle movements are among the best, even within late Beethoven, so they are as good as it gets.


----------



## Aurelian (Sep 9, 2011)

In measure 75 of the second movement, the cello plays the highest note possible for that instrument. (F)
.
The eighth note - sixteenth rest - sixteenth note rhythm in the third movement is the same as the Grosse Fuge.


----------

